# NEW from PARAGRAFIX: Blade Runner Spinner Photoetch Set



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've finally completed the design phase for the Spinner photoetch set and the tooling is on order! 

Here are some highlights: easily lit replacements for all the control panels (matching the hero interior, not the driving car interior), the "sun visor" console missing from the kit (not lightable), replacement rear wall to expose the rear windows, foot wells to expose the floor windows, backlight films for the display screens, vinyl cutting masks to make the minor modifications even easier, chair back "wings" missing from the kit ... and much more!

I expect to be shipping on or about January 3 with an MSRP of $35.95. More info here.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm glad you got this one out, sir!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Outstanding...expect an order as soon as it's out.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks like another great set you have created!


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

This looks incredible. It literally makes the kit worthwhile for me.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thank you all. I really appreciate the kind words


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

that big spinner logo would make a nice bling necklace


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That it would, Lou 

BTW everyone, I forgot to mention above that Lou is providing cutting templates to make modifying the footwells much easier.


----------



## ffejG (Aug 27, 2008)

This is fantastic. Another good one Paul. It raises the kit to a new level.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

This set makes the model worth building to me also--I really wasn't that wild about it when I opened it. This set has changed my mind.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

This is great and the extra detail it provides is insane, thank you very much, Paul......:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

VERY nice! Fujimi should pay you lots of money and include this in a 'deluxe' re-release of the kit! 

I wish you much success with this!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Steve H said:


> ...Fujimi should pay you lots of money and include this in a 'deluxe' re-release of the kit! ...


I would be more than happy to receive "lots of money" from Fujimi


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The fact that you've included the in-flight 'corridor' display screens now demands that either I have to scratchbuild the figures or somebody has to release them in resin.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

If you're good with figures (which I'm not) there's always the 1/24 scale Tamiya rally driver and passenger ( http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/tam/tam89610.htm ) to use as a starting point.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Fujimi make a set of driver figures in regular clothes which could be converted, however a quick google threw these up...

http://www.ulrichmodels.biz/servlet/the-590/Ulrich-Mini-dsh-Men-1-fdsh-24th-Scale/Detail

They appear to be multipose with fairly basic anatomy which you then disguise with sheet styrene and filler to get the style you want...the big advantage is they have well sculpted full heads without helmets (although admittedly Gaff does sport that leather flying helmet) and what's more they are cheap...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## Miek (Jan 29, 2008)

Great work Paul! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Love to see these built into a model (would help to visualise the final result...)


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Paul,
I like the looks of the graphics on the screen displays.
It reminds me to get crack a lackin' on something similar...
More fun with photons!

DL Matthys
www.dlmparts.com
[email protected]
Make it Glow!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

miniature sun said:


> http://www.ulrichmodels.biz/servlet/the-590/Ulrich-Mini-dsh-Men-1-fdsh-24th-Scale/Detail


Holy crap! Auto World carried those in the seventies! They're back!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

miniature sun said:


> Fujimi make a set of driver figures in regular clothes which could be converted, however a quick google threw these up...
> 
> http://www.ulrichmodels.biz/servlet/the-590/Ulrich-Mini-dsh-Men-1-fdsh-24th-Scale/Detail
> 
> They appear to be multipose with fairly basic anatomy which you then disguise with sheet styrene and filler to get the style you want...the big advantage is they have well sculpted full heads without helmets (although admittedly Gaff does sport that leather flying helmet) and what's more they are cheap...


Ah, I remember that! It's really a terrific idea, and even a schlub like me was able to cover the joints with putty and sculpt some vague semblance of wrinkles and folds. Much better than trying to convert a Historex Royal Scotts Fusileer into a truck driver (as was the custom of the time)

Good lord, they've put the 'how to custom' instructions on the web! check it out, THIS was what we used to do in the '70s. 

http://www.historexagents.com/shop/tips_hxkits.php

Well, some did. not me. I usually puttered around with Tamiya's 1/35 scale figures...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I actually went and ordered the Fujimi driver set. Just waiting fr it to arrive so I can see how much customisation I need to do on them.

The Ulrich mini-men look cool though. I know I'll be repositioning and puttying the Fujimi drivers.

Thanks for giving us the link.



miniature sun said:


> Fujimi make a set of driver figures in regular clothes which could be converted, however a quick google threw these up...
> 
> http://www.ulrichmodels.biz/servlet/the-590/Ulrich-Mini-dsh-Men-1-fdsh-24th-Scale/Detail
> 
> They appear to be multipose with fairly basic anatomy which you then disguise with sheet styrene and filler to get the style you want...the big advantage is they have well sculpted full heads without helmets (although admittedly Gaff does sport that leather flying helmet) and what's more they are cheap...


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Paul, 

This looks to be a wonderful set, albeit one with a rather glaring omission for a product designed to be folded.

Shouldn't you have included an origami unicorn? 

Gordon


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

idMonster said:


> Paul,
> 
> This looks to be a wonderful set, albeit one with a rather glaring omission for a product designed to be folded.
> 
> ...


I can just imagine what that would to to my eyes trying to fold it!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

idMonster said:


> ...Shouldn't you have included an origami unicorn?  ...


LOL :wave:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

How about 1:1 scale?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Here you go! http://www.linkclub.or.jp/~null/unicorn/unicorn0.html


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Cool! But in photoetch ... ?


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

I've been playing around with the Spinner kit for a little while now, and there is something weird going on in that cockpit. Something is off. (Besides the rear bulkhead that Paulbo's etch set addresses.)

If you take one of the Fujimi 1/24th scale figures that comes in their generic set of drivers and passengers, I think you'll find that they look very small. (I think the Fujimi set is a little on the small side to begin with - which exacerbates the problem.) The passenger's feet barely make it to the dashboard. In reality (both on the miniatures and the full size car), their legs go *under* the dashboard. I suspect that the dashboard is too deep, the seats are placed too far back, and the windows are placed too far forward.

I would suggest trying a 1/20th scale figure.

Gene


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd been wondering about that although I'm still waiting for my driver figures to show up. Just from the size of the car cockpit and the photos of the movie miniature prop that show the occupants as you describe.

Looking through ebay the 1/20 scale figures seem to be racing car drivers. Mostly standing up or truncated to fit in F1 cockpits.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Yeah, it's all pretty crazy sizing ... and it's exacerbated by the fact that the full scale interior was shot using every trick in the book to mess with our heads.

For example: There is no central pilar going up between the rear windows in most shots, the doors are often lifted straight up (I have no idea why), the seats are often forward of the backs of the doors, the closeups of the CRT showing the displays from Alien is not actually part of the set (I don't know where it is), the "visor" is held up by at least two different supports depending on the shot, etc. etc.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> ..... the closeups of the CRT showing the displays from Alien is not actually part of the set (I don't know where it is), the "visor" is held up by at least two different supports depending on the shot, etc. etc.


Ha! Get this - for the scene where Deckard calls Sebastian and Pris hangs up on him - we cut from Deckard's ground car, to Harrison Ford inside the Spinner mockup (note the details on the side doors). Then we cut to the monitor which is actually from the Esper wall set that is seen in Bryant's office. Then we cut back to Deckard in the Spinner mockup.

Basically, all the inserts were shot in a single day and by framing them so tight, you can't really tell where they are from. If you watch the Esper sequence again, you will see that the Esper prop changes shape because they filmed it months apart. Ditto the VK machine. never noticed it till the guy that wired all that crap up for the film told me the story. He told Ridley it wouldn't work, but as with most things Blade Runner, Riley had it all worked out in his head. And it did work - till we watched the darn thing frame by frame.

Gene


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Great news! The etch showed up 2 weeks early! The bad news, unfortunately, is that the instructions aren't ready yet.

Back on the good news front: I'm about 2/3 done with the instructions so I should be able to start shipping on Friday!

Here are a couple of quicky shots ...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Has anybody got a decent photo of that head up display thing in use?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Here are 2 of the ones I used for reference:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Cheers Paul.
Ever the optimist, it occurred to me that it might be possible to use your part as a template and fabricate a working display from a small section of EL sheet...how cool would that look?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

HAHAHAHAAHA oh lordy, I'm losing my mind!

Paul, it's great you're putting up these pics but brother, it's making my brain hurt! It kinda looks like EVERY pic turns out with the cockpit looking different! Seems to me there just can't be one 'perfect' representation!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Paul, your sheet has led me to order a Spinner kit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

miniature sun said:


> Cheers Paul.
> Ever the optimist, it occurred to me that it might be possible to use your part as a template and fabricate a working display from a small section of EL sheet...how cool would that look?


You are one sick puppy, Iain! (It would look cool, though.)



Steve H said:


> HAHAHAHAAHA oh lordy, I'm losing my mind!
> 
> Paul, it's great you're putting up these pics but brother, it's making my brain hurt! It kinda looks like EVERY pic turns out with the cockpit looking different! Seems to me there just can't be one 'perfect' representation!


Yup! Especially when you consider, as Gene pointed out, all of the cut in shots that were not actually done in the car AND all of the different versions of the car 



SteveR said:


> Paul, your sheet has led me to order a Spinner kit. :thumbsup:


You'll really like it!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

If you feel insecure about which version of the cockpit you want to buil, take a look at Randy Cooper's Spinner for inspiration:

http://randycooper.blogspot.com/2011/05/spinner-moving-along-nicly-nowstarting.html

You'll find good views on the overall layout (esp. for the passengers seat) and details like the steering grips.

Note that there also seems to be a handbrake-like stick between the seats:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

electric indigo said:


> Note that there also seems to be a handbrake-like stick between the seats


Not sure how that handbrake would work when you're stuck in traffic 400 feet above the Tyrell building

Interesting pic though...note Gaff's hat stashed behind his seat.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The differences are enough to induce an aneurism. And that's just the differences that made it to the screen ... if you include all the changes made before it was filmed it'll cause you to ... hm, that's odd, my left arm is going numb and my face is going slack ...

(BTW - etch started shipping today! Wholesale orders are out the door and preorder invoices are out.)


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

miniature sun said:


> Not sure how that handbrake would work when you're stuck in traffic 400 feet above the Tyrell building
> 
> Interesting pic though...note Gaff's hat stashed behind his seat.


Yeah, that's the first time I think I've ever noticed his hat tucked there. Wow. 

I don't think it's a handbrake, it's got the look of a 'HOTAS' style controller. My guess would be a joystick for maybe a camera, or maybe even a control for the 'cannon' that was part of the design at one point.

Me, there's way too much distraction going on in that cockpit for it to be a viable working machine. I know the front seat of a current police cruiser is a damn busy and crowded place (radios, computer, dash cam and so on) and yes, many of those displays would be needful in a real flying car filled environment, but so many lights and buttons all OVER the place! Not so ergonomic, Mr. Mead!  

Yes, I know, it's Ridley and his love of visual texture. It is what it is.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Now, think about how Fujimi felt when they decided to make a model of the Spinner. So many different refences I'm surprised they didn't just say "to heck with this" and scrap the model at the beginning! The model may not be accurate to one prop but I'm glad we got it! And the PE to go along with it!


----------



## Miek (Jan 29, 2008)

*spinner*

I really hope to be able to buy a Randy C spinner model some day, 475 USD is not nothing and I lack the modelling skills of most of you (you guys are amazing! adjusting kits and puting lights in them...), I usually try my best in making models as accurate as possible (lots of photo's) but I can't make adjustments and such, I mostly make the models out of the box (that's why I'm looking around for the most accurate model availlable).
Te RC model seems the one to buy... once I got the funds (this is the price to pay if you have multiple hobbies  ) and have the time to make it.

The fun part on this model is that it's huge, you can really detail it nicely...

one day hopefully


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I have added his project to my references for the reworked interior I am planning. I am curious about the two side ovals- he has his as windows and the kit has them as covers for some sort of sensors. 
I have no problem with the interior covered in greebly-lights, I has a car in the 80's that I had customized and the dash rebuilt (it even had an artificial horizon and acceleration-load displays). When I had to shift cars I kept the dash I had built for it as a momento. It was complicated as hell, but I knew what was where and could select what I needed- sort of like being in a room full of people talking and you can single out one conversation.
The biggest joy fo me is that this kit is in styrene- I can mod it to my heart's contnent if I wish to. Resin is not as easy for me to rework, but I can make styrene dance!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard, I don't argue with the different displays in the cockpit, I have to assume they all provide some vital real-time data that in theory works best as stand-alone as opposed to a multi-function or combined unit. I'm complaining in specific about all those pin-bulbs peppering the back wall that seem to imply they're some form of 'idiot light' caution/warning/activity thingie. They sure don't seem to be involved in being small spotlights to illuminate specific controls or anything. 

That much glass, the Spinner has to have a hella powerful defroster/defogger!


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

On the filming miniatures, the ovals were just windows. On the full size prop, the portion of the oval on the canopy bubble window had some greeblie details, but the portion of the oval that was part of the car body was a window.

Fujimi's inclusion of the detail is correct, they just have it on the wrong portion. But it is trivial, really......

Gene


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

GKvfx said:


> ...But it is trivial, really......


Spam alert! Someone hacked Gene's account! A trivial detail ... sheesh!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

I will have to order a set or two, for sure!


----------



## Miek (Jan 29, 2008)

GKvfx said:


> On the filming miniatures, the ovals were just windows. On the full size prop, the portion of the oval on the canopy bubble window had some greeblie details, but the portion of the oval that was part of the car body was a window.
> 
> Fujimi's inclusion of the detail is correct, they just have it on the wrong portion. But it is trivial, really......
> 
> Gene


On the picture of electric Indigo (previous page) you can see an inside view of the spinner as wel as the oval part on the doors and it's not a window, there is stuff behind it (see next to pilot's head...). I recall that the part of the oval window on the car's body has some electronics in it. Nobody notice this stuff in the movie... but it is truely a modeler's nightmare to get it correct :drunk:


----------

